# Need help whit transfer case



## Mariia (Aug 26, 2021)

My 2005 x5 shows transfer case mechanical fault code 5F3A if i remember right. Transfer case motor is new also oils. Car shows 4x4, brake and abs light. Brake and abs light was gone for while. Also motor oils and gearbox oils is new. Couple of new sensor(brakes and steering wheel).

So whats next? Cant figured out. I have try To ask couple of mechanics but they cant do nothing. I have one week time to fix it.

I have two different fauld code reader. Bmw orginal and some regular model. Do i have to programmed new transfer case motor? So if you have some ideas what i can try To do please help.


----------

